# Colorado muley attacks dead buck, new full story



## stevenjackson (Feb 10, 2013)

If you've seen this then u know it's a 'wow', but if not then be wow'ed  There was actually a short edit of this a couple months ago but this is a new detailed story, pretty amazing day hunting! :wink:

http://huntervids.com/?videos=colorado-mule-deer-hunt-and-buck-attack-part2


----------

